# uber not working for me or any of my friends.



## wumbo (Apr 13, 2015)

We live in fort Lauderdale Florida if that matters at all.

We get an pop-up saying that the payment method is invalid.

We have tried uninstalling the app, reentering the card information, and even using different cards.

Nothing seems to help. I messaged their support email but having heard back.

Anyone having a similar issue? What should we do?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I've had friends that had trouble using a debit card. Credit worked just fine


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

This happens often.. Uber has some stringent security checks on cards for payment. It happened to me. Very easy, email UBER, and tell them that you are having issues with your card... tell them and they will clear it up.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Mine did that when it actually just needed a text confirmation from the phone number to start the account.


----------

